# Bird Zapper..



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Never seen it before. Can't use pigeon spikes or a whirlybird?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Never seen it before. Can't use pigeon spikes or a whirlybird?


No.. village people want this new technology instead of the spikes


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> No.. village people want this new technology instead of the spikes


You're one lucky pvc box burying dude. I've worked for Hassanal Bolkiah, Quincy Jones, and Shawne Merriman, but you get to work for the Village People?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> You're one lucky pvc box burying dude. I've worked for Hassanal Bolkiah, Quincy Jones, and Shawne Merriman, but you get to work for the Village People?


No.. not _those_ village people :laughing:

I was waiting for some wise guy to tell me to put Scotchkote on the ledge do the pigeons get their feet stuck


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Put Scotchkote on the ledge do the pigeons get their feet stuck.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Voltech said:


> Put Scotchkote on the ledge do the pigeons get their feet stuck.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Put Scotchkote on the ledge do the pigeons get their feet stuck.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gets kinda smelly and messy trying to bury them, though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Gets kinda smelly and messy trying to bury them, though.


Maybe the KFC people around the corner would be interested :whistling2:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have a customer who wants to install this unit on his store to keep pigeons from pooping on people walking past his store.
> 
> The unit plugs into a standard 120V receptacle, outside and that is the problem.
> 
> ...


Suprised these are legal (Are they?), what is to stop a Bald Eagle or other protected bird from getting taken out?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Zog said:


> Suprised these are legal (Are they?), what is to stop a Bald Eagle or other protected bird from getting taken out?


It doesn't hurt the bird, just a tingle to get them to move on


----------



## Pelican (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, you can install the transformers inside and run the lead in wire out to the track. I have seen it done on new CVS stores. I believe they have installation instructions over at www.birdbgone.com. They manufacturer a few different types of systems- Shock Track & Bird Jolt Flat Track. The alternative would be to put the transformer in a weather proof box, as they are not weather proof. Also, Bird B Gone also offers a solar powered transformer that you can mount to the roof....


----------

